# another thing.. ya, i know..



## JacobReaper (Dec 4, 2007)

well, my flag thing is acting up, when i go to my controls and go to my profile thing, it says US but the flag is umm.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ya.. different, anyway, is there a way you super mods and admins can fix this little problem? thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: well its not italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT 2: FRENCH FLAG, yeah.. i just kinda figured that out


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 11, 2007)

it looks like an american flag to me. I think they fixed it.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 11, 2007)

I switched to an Amerian flag and my ass quickly grew from all the doughnuts and 64 fluid ounce sodas.


----------



## 23qwerty (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> I switched to an Amerian flag and my ass quickly grew from all the doughnuts and 64 fluid ounce sodas.


Dang that sucks


----------

